# DIYMA NEWBIE



## The Duke (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello all I am new to this forum and a 14 year industry veteran. I am M.E.C.P. First Class certified and have been since 2001(not from a school, I learned by doing)


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!

ANT


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------

